# Kaolin white clay in cold process soap



## Soapstars

Hiya, another soap issue...I have bought some white kaolin clay to use in my soaps but am unsure what type of soap will benefit from it. Would it be shaving soap, or soap for greasy skin, or any sort of skin? Having read on various pages on the internet I am still not sure...what kind of soap would you use it in please?


----------



## lsg

I would think it would give shaving soap slip.  Kaolin clay is used in many skincare products.  It is a gentle clay that can be used to exfoliate skin and stimulate circulation.   My source of information states it, " can be used for dry skin types."

Source:  Mountain Rose Herbs
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/cosmetic-clay/profile


----------



## artemis

I really only  use it to whiten some of my soaps. It's not a pure white, but whiter than the batter on it's own. I use it in any soap recipe. As for feel,  I don't notice much difference,  but I'm not using large amounts of it, either.


----------



## smengot0

I have read that it helps light fragrances to stick better in CP soap. Haven't noticed any difference so far. Not sure really...


----------



## Obsidian

I've used it a few recipes, it does add a nice slip. Its too drying for my mature skin to use regularly but I use it in salt bars for a family member with oily skin and she loves it.


----------



## fuzz-juzz

I use about one teaspoon per 1kg batch.
Adds slip and nice shine to bars, not so much for cosmetic purposes. I'm not sure if 1tsp in 1kg can do much benefit.
It won't make soap white, more like off-white. I still use TD to whiten my soap base.


----------



## Nao

My impression is that clays mostly is used as either colorants or simply label appeal and doesn't really have any of the benefits in soap that it might have in say, a face mask.  

Clay adding a different feel to the lather might be true but you probably need a certain amount of experience to actually notice the difference so it might not be worth the trouble for most people. 

Using clay as a fixative for fragrances might not be worth the trouble either since people have such mixed results with it.

There is also this big thread about shaving soap and some experimenting being done. If I remember correctly the result being that shaving soap with the majority of lye being KoH didn't benefit from added clay but shaving soap with the majority being NaOH did.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I use 1 tsp to 1 Tbls PPO white kaolin clay in NaOH bars instead of TD to whiten bars and lay down a foundation for colorant, to help stick the fragrance and to add a little bulk to otherwise lightweight bars with a high % of liquid oils. I also use full water because clay is thirsty.


----------



## johnwoods

Hi folks, first post ever! Hope it is on-topic enough for this thread. I'm about to make my first ever batch of soap (a cold process solid shaving soap) and the recipe calls for kaolin clay. I have a few questions. 

1) I've seen differing opinions on whether to mix the clay with the oils, with the lye water, or to add clay after oil & lye water have been mixed together and trace occurs. What is the preferred method? 

2) I've seen recommendations that clay be mixed with a bit of water (some say equal parts clay & water) first before mixing it into the recipe. Is this a good idea?

3) If mixing clay with water first, I'm confused about whether this water is 'extra' in the recipe. Here's what I mean:  

Let's say you'll wind up using 2 tablespoons of water to mix with 2 tablespoons of clay. Let's say the recipe calls for 500g of water. Would you subtract those 2 tablespoons from the amount of water you'll mix with the lye? 

In other words would you mix the lye with 500g of water less two tablespoons which you've set aside to mix with the clay? Or will the recipe now call for 500g of water mixed with lye PLUS 2 extra tablespoons of water mixed with clay. 

(I know it's a small ratio but I hear that the amount of total water in a recipe can have quite an impact on the final product.)

Thanks in advance for any wisdom


----------



## Obsidian

I save a little water out from the recipe to mix the clay with, once its mixed well, I add it to the oils. I like to add everything to the oils so I can get it thoroughly mixed.


----------



## Arimara

Obsidian said:


> I save a little water out from the recipe to mix the clay with, once its mixed well, I add it to the oils. I like to add everything to the oils so I can get it thoroughly mixed.



I agree here. Water is easier to work with. I'd suggest using no more than a tbsp of the clay (assuming you're making a small batch). A lot of people are clay-sensitive at high levels and even kaolin can be a little drying.


----------



## amd

I use kaolin clay in every soap except shaving soap. I add it to my lye water with my silk and salt and make sure it is mixed well before adding to my oils. I use 1/2 to 1 TBSP PPO.


----------



## johnwoods

Arimara said:


> I agree here. Water is easier to work with. I'd suggest using no more than a tbsp of the clay (assuming you're making a small batch). A lot of people are clay-sensitive at high levels and even kaolin can be a little drying.



Recipe I'm intending to try:

350g Castor Oil
300g Olive Oil
450g Coconut Oil
200g Beef Tallow
200g Shea butter

208g Lye
575g Water 

Given those amounts, about what measure of kaolin clay would you recommend? (tbspns, grams etc. all ok)

(Recipe calls for 5-6 tablespoons. Perhaps you'd recommend less?)


----------



## johnwoods

amd said:


> I use kaolin clay in every soap except shaving soap. I add it to my lye water with my silk and salt and make sure it is mixed well before adding to my oils. I use 1/2 to 1 TBSP PPO.



Sorry - I'm an absolute newbie here. PPO means what?


----------



## Obsidian

That is a really big recipe. Its generally recommended to do small batches of new recipes in case you don't like it. If that really is how big you are going for, I would suggest 3 TBSP.


----------



## johnwoods

Obsidian said:


> That is a really big recipe. Its generally recommended to do small batches of new recipes in case you don't like it. If that really is how big you are going for, I would suggest 3 TBSP.



Great advice. I was thinking of halving it. Good to know smaller quantities are do-able without presenting problems.


----------



## dibbles

johnwoods said:


> Sorry - I'm an absolute newbie here. PPO means what?



PPO = per pound of oils

Here's a handy dandy acronym list http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51841


----------



## Arimara

600g is way better to start out with.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

If your scale can handle it,go even smaller. I've been using a 100g batch for absolutely ages. I suggest going as small as you can as this recipe is not a good shaving soap. You'll be able to shave with it, of course, but it's not going to be close to a properly formulated shaving soap


----------



## Susie

johnwoods said:


> Recipe I'm intending to try:
> 
> 350g Castor Oil
> 300g Olive Oil
> 450g Coconut Oil
> 200g Beef Tallow
> 200g Shea butter
> 
> 208g Lye
> 575g Water
> 
> Given those amounts, about what measure of kaolin clay would you recommend? (tbspns, grams etc. all ok)
> 
> (Recipe calls for 5-6 tablespoons. Perhaps you'd recommend less?)



That's a LOT of castor oil and coconut oil!  Try castor oil at 5% and coconut oil at no more than 20% to start.  I would add the rest to the tallow.  If you have not made this recipe before, try it before you add the kaolin clay so that you know what changes the clay brings.


----------



## johnwoods

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> If your scale can handle it,go even smaller. I've been using a 100g batch for absolutely ages. I suggest going as small as you can as this recipe is not a good shaving soap. You'll be able to shave with it, of course, but it's not going to be close to a properly formulated shaving soap



What adjustments would you recommend?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I would check out the big shaving thread by Songwind. It's a massive read, but goes in to the formulation of a shaving soap, rather than just a soap which could be used for shaving. It's worth the time of you want to make a great shaving soap


----------



## Kaolin washer

I just made a 500 g batch of soap. and put 50 g of New zeland haloysite in i had 400golive oil, 50g lard, 50g coconut, i used a 2 water to one lye, mixed the kaolininto the water 1st and added lye  mixed as normal and got it thru the apple sause stage and to the vasaline and into the mold and its drying now . the reason i added it is I have been washing my hands with it alone, that is the kaolin, and it has such a cool smell  i just had to get it in some soap . i caculate a 5% super fat . have to let it dry and see if it works good  cant say at this tom


----------

